# IH 606 lighting problems



## insbroker2 (Dec 14, 2012)

When I bought my tractor 4 years ago the headlights did not work, but the rear and dash lights did. I replaced the light switch and all was well. Yesterday I used the tractor and with the exception of the back light, all the lights are out. The tractor sits in a shed so I dont believe its a moisture issue. Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## Pedalstomper78 (Nov 6, 2012)

I would test the switch with a volt ohm meter. If the switch is bad, I may disassemble it to see if it's melted inside. If that's the case, there's either a short somewhere or the lights are too high powered for the switch. (wouldn't be the case with the stock lights)

If it's not the switch, see if you have power to the switch, coming out of the switch, and then to the ground. 

Electrical things aren't tough to diagnose. You just have to be methodical about them.


----------

